# Ballast Training Log



## ballast (May 7, 2001)

5/5/01
AM:
1A)Parallel-Grip Chins  BW+50 3x3
1B)Parallel-Bar Chest Dips  BW+90 3x3
PM:
1)Wide-Grip Chins  BW+25x7/BWx6/BWx5/WG Lat Pulls 120x12(30 sec rest intervals)
2)Hammer Iso-Incline Presses  260x5/210x5/160x6/90x10(30 sec rest intervals)

5/6/01
AM:
1)Front Squats  225 3x3
2)Standing Leg Curls  70 3x4
PM:
1)Back Squats  235x10/185x10/135x10(60 sec rest intervals)


------------------
matt toupalik


----------



## ballast (May 10, 2001)

5-10-01:
1)Standing Presses  3x1@155  3x5@115
2A)Wide-Grip Chins  BW+45x4
2B)Parallel-Grip Chins  BW+25x4
2C)Supinated Wide-Grip Chins  BWx7
2D)Supinated Close-Grip Chins  BWx4
*30 sec rest intervals between sets*
3)Seated Calf Raises  115x10/90x6/55x10(10 sec rest intervals/1 sec pause at top and bottom positions)
4)Tibialis Raises  25x15(2 sec pause at top of reps)

------------------
matt toupalik


----------



## ballast (May 11, 2001)

5-11-01(AM)
1)Front Squats  225 3x4
2)Paused Front Squats  135x4(5 sec pause in bottom position)
3)Single-Leg Calf Raises  35 2x12(2 sec pause at top & bottom positions)

5-11-01(PM)
1)Barbell Lunges  135x10/115x8/95x10(60 sec rest intervals)
2)Paused Swiss Ball Crunches  25x8(2 sec pauses)
3)Paused Back Extensions  35x8(2 sec pauses)

------------------
matt toupalik


----------



## ballast (Jul 15, 2001)

Just started a hypertrophy phase.I don't plan on staying on this particular routine for more than four or five weeks.I hate training for size, but hopefully I can add around five pounds to my frame by end of cycle.Here is the planned split:
Day 1-Traps,Quads
Day 2-Off
Day 3-Chest,Biceps,Abs(emphasis on obliques)
Day 4-Off
Day 5-Hamstrings/Low Back,Calves,Abs(emphasis on rectus abdominus)
Day 6-Lats,Delts,Tris
Day 7-Off

Here are the first two training days:
7-13-01
1)Dumbell Shrugs  75'sx10(30 sec. rest)55'sx15
2)Back Squats    235x6,6,6 (am concentrating on a maximum concentric speed as opposed to max weight/3 minute rest intervals)
3)Front Squats   135x12,10(2 minute rest intervals)
4)Dumbell Lunges  45'sx12 ea. side
  *I plan on alternating between shrugs and hang cleans for the traps.
  **Emphasizing speed over weight on the back squats really made a difference.Quads were shaking like Don Knotts after 2nd set.
  ***Felt like alot of work.I will probably do back squats every leg day, then alternate front squats with lunges every other leg day.

7-15-01
1)Swiss Ball Dumbell Benches  75'sx8,8,6(3 minute rest intervals)
2)Swiss Ball Flyes            35'sx10,10,10(2 minute rest intervals)
3)Standing Bar Curls          85x8,8,6(2 minute rest intervals)
4)Swiss Ball One-Arm Curls    35x10
5)Russian Twists              15x12,12,12
  *Used a 2 second pause at the bottom of bench reps.Again concentrating on acceleration over weight.

------------------
"My dad was a drunk,a gambler and a womanizer.I worshipped him!"


----------



## ballast (Jul 18, 2001)

Had to alter the routine slightly as back squats didn't work out for me.
7-18-01:
1.Front Squats  205x6,195x6,185x6
  -alternated each set of squats with a set of lunges-
2.Barbell Lunges  135x8,x8,x8 ea. leg
3.Romanian Deadlifts  205x8,x8,x8

------------------
"My dad was a drunk,a gambler and a womanizer.I worshipped him!"


----------



## ballast (Jul 19, 2001)

7-19-01
Bodyweight:190 ibs

1-A)Wide-Grip Pronated Chins  bw+25x6(1st tri set), bw+25x4(2nd tri set)
1-B)Close-Grip Pronated Chins  bwx6(1st tri set), bwx4(2nd tri set)
1-C)Shoulder-Width Supinated Chins  bwx5(1st tri set),bwx4(2nd tri set)
 *30 seconds rest between sets*
2)Single-Leg Calf Raise  45x8-25x8-bwx8(1st breakdown set),45x6,25x7,bwx8(2nd breakdown set)
3)Single-Arm Lateral Raise  30x8-20x10-10x12

------------------
"My dad was a drunk,a gambler and a womanizer.I worshipped him!"


----------



## ballast (Jul 21, 2001)

7-21-01
Bodyweight:191 ibs
1)Barbell Lunges  4x6@165/3 min. rest intervals
2-A)Glute-Ham-Gastroc Raises  3x6/1 min. rest intervals
2-B)Romanian Deadlifts  3x8@205/3 min. rest intervals
3)Russian Twists   3x12@15/1 min. rest intervals

------------------
"My dad was a drunk,a gambler and a womanizer.I worshipped him!"


----------



## Mule (Jul 21, 2001)

YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!! LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Jul 21, 2001)

hahahaha mule does suck lol I seen him a walmart trying to hook up with billy joe bob of wakaa wakka.

------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------



## ballast (Jul 21, 2001)

billy joe bob of wakaa wakka?Extreme you been drinking your daddy's liquor again?

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## ballast (Jul 23, 2001)

7-23-01
Bodyweight:191 ibs

Had to train at the damn commercial gym today.The place was a proctologists dream;wall to wall assholes.And of course,plenty of teeny bop music to irritate me further.Two minutes into the workout and I knew I was going to finish quickly.

1-Standing Calf Raises  220x8;180x6;140x6;100x8/5 sec. rest intervals
2-25* Incline Dumbell Presses  3x6@80/3 min. rest intervals
3-25* Incline Dumbell Flyes  3x8@40/1 min. rest intervals
4-Dumbell Shrugs   90x8;80x4;70x4/5 sec. rest intervals

Whole thing took about 30 minutes.








commercial gyms suck!

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 2 times, lastly by ballast on 07-23-2001 at 05:20 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 25, 2001)

7-25-01
Bodyweight: 191 

1)Standing Calf Raises-Single Leg  51x10;41x8;31x6(1st triple drop),51x8;41x6;31x6(2nd triple drop)-30 sec. rest intervals
2)Standing Good Mornings  3x8@135/3 min. rest intervals
3)Glute-Ham-Gastroc Raises  4x8,8,6,6/2 min. rest intervals

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by ballast on 07-25-2001 at 06:19 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 26, 2001)

7-26-01
Bodyweight: 191 

1-A)Wide-Grip Pronated Chins bw+35x5(1st tri-set);bw+25x3(2nd tri-set);bwx4(3rd tri-set)/30 sec rest intervals
1-B)Close-Grip Pronated Chins bwx5(1st tri-set);bwx3(2nd tri-set);bwx3(3rd tri-set)/30 sec rest intervals
1-C)Close-Grip Supinated Chins bwx4(1st tri-set);bwx3(2nd tri-set);bwx3(3rd tri-set)
2)Bent-Over Barbell Row  1x12@135(1 sec pause at top of each rep)
3-A)Russian Twists  1x15@10/15 sec rest 
3-B)Reverse Trunk Twists 1x12/15 sec rest
3-C)Hanging Leg Raises  1x15/15 sec rest
3-D)Swiss Ball Crunch 1x12@31/15 sec rest

------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## Mule (Jul 26, 2001)

HMMMMM!
------------------
Im an Iron Addict!

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Mule on 07-26-2001 at 07:47 PM]</font>


----------



## ballast (Jul 28, 2001)

7-28-01
Bodyweight: 191

Pressed for time today so had to keep the workout really short.I have included a variation of the deadlift that hits all the quads,hams and erectors very hard;snatch-grip deadlifts while standing on 2 inch plates.Due to the wide grip and increased range of motion, I had to use fairly light weights.Doesn't matter much as my legs still feel like jello an hour later.

1)Snatch-Grip Deadlifts(Elevated) 2x6@235/3 min. rest intervals;1x12@185
2)Glute-Ham-Gastroc Raises  3x8,8,6/2 min. rest intervals-these are awesome

Took 30 minutes.


------------------
"I figure,f*ck it.While I'm at it why not just shoot my buddy,take his job,give it to his sworn enemy,hike up gas prices,bomb a village,club a baby seal,hit the hash pipe and join the national guard....I could be elected president."


----------



## ballast (Jul 29, 2001)

7-29-01
Bodyweight: 192

1)Swiss Ball Dumbell Benches 3x6@85/3 min rest intervals(these are becoming a real bitch to get into position for-need a bench)
2)Swiss Ball Flyes  3x12@35/2 min rest intervals
3)Dumbell Shrugs 1x7@95;1x8@75;1x10@55(2 sec pause in contracted position)/30 sec rest intervals
4)Dumbell Upright Rows  2x8@45(2 sec pause in contracted position)/2 min rest intervals

Took 40 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## ballast (Jul 30, 2001)

Weighed myself first thing this morning.Bodyweight is 193 before breakfast.Started out at 188 on the 15th.Four more weeks until end of size phase.Things are going pretty well. 

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## ballast (Jul 31, 2001)

7-31-01
Bodyweight:193
This was the end of my low-volume week.
1)Standing Calf Raises-Single Leg  61x9;35x8(1st drop set),61x6;35x6(2nd drop set)/30 sec rest between drops-2 min rest between sets
2-A)Wide-Grip Pronated Chins  BW+41x4(1st superset),BW+35x4(2nd superset)/10 sec rest
2-B)Medium-Grip Supinated Chins  BWx6(1st superset),BWx5(2nd superset)/3 min rest intervals
3)Bent-Over Barbell Row  135x12(1 sec pause in contracted position)
4-A)Russian Twists  15x15
4-B)Swiss Ball Crunch  35x15

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Jul 31, 2001)

What happend to your ****ed up names lol.  For instince

I have big balls dumbell flies
Hairy Snatch grip squats


------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------



## ballast (Aug 2, 2001)

8-2-01
Bodyweight:193 ibs

1)Front Squats              3x3@225
2)Glute-Ham-Gastroc Raises  4x10,8,6,4
3)Barbell Lunges            3x8@155,135,115

Total Time:44 min. 

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## ballast (Aug 14, 2001)

8-14-01
Bodyweight:195 ibs

1)Single-Leg Calf Raises Strip Set:65x8-45x4-25x6-BWx10
2-A)Front Squats  230x2-155x3,3,3(explosive)
2-B)Glute-Ham-Gastroc Raises  x8,x6,x6,x4
3)Barbell Lunges  Strip Set:160x8-140x4-120x6
4)Reverse Hypers  25x6

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## ballast (Aug 15, 2001)

8-15-01
Bodyweight:195 ibs

1)Decline Barbell Benches  2x3@235 strip set:235x2-185x6-135x12
2)Flat Dumbell Flyes  2x8@45
3)Upright Rows  2x6@115
4)Dumbell Shrugs  strip set:95x8-75x8-55x10
5)Swiss Ball Crunches  2x15

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## ballast (Dec 14, 2001)

Going back to the old weightlifting courses from back in the day.
12-14-01
heavy day (york course #3 variation)
hang snatch.... 5 singles* @ 115
hang clean.... 5 singles* @ 165
standing press.... 5 singles* @ 145
push jerk.... 5 singles* @ 175
one-hand overhead squat.... 5 singles* @ 45
front squat.... 5 singles* @ 225
snatch pulls.... 5 singles* @ 165

  *30 sec rest between singles


----------



## ballast (Dec 16, 2001)

light day (york course 1 & 2 hybrid)
standing barbell curl.... 85x10
behind neck press.... 110x7
front squat.... 185x9
bent-over barbell row.... 165x9
barbell side bend.... 95x12
stiff-legged deadlift.... 195x12
bench press.... 165x9


----------



## ballast (Dec 19, 2001)

*Heavy Day 12-19-01*

warm-up....hang snatch 70x12
hang snatch 5 singles/120
hang clean 5 singles/170
standing press 5 singles/150
push jerk 5 singles/180
one-hand overhead squat 5 singles/47
front squat 5 singles/235
snatch pull 5 singles/175
  *30 sec between singles.

From now on, I'll be combining cleans with jerks and substituting a barbell for the dumbell on the overhead squats.


----------



## ballast (Dec 21, 2001)

*12-21-01*

Light Day
warm-up.... light power snatch  75x10
hang snatches  95x5
standing presses  120x5
power clean & jerk  135x5
overhead squats  95x5
front squats 185x5
snatch pulls  140x5
cooled down with reverse hypers and hanging leg raises.


----------



## ballast (Dec 25, 2001)

*12-25-01*

Heavy Day
light warm-up.... light power snatch  75x10
hang snatches     5 singles @ 125
high pulls             1x5 @ 165
standing presses  5 singles @ 155
overhead squats  1x5 @ 100
front squats         5 singles @ 240
romanian deadlifts  1x5 @ 205
capt. of crush gripper  3x3 w/ each hand


----------



## ballast (Jan 8, 2002)

*1-07-02*

just got back from vacation.a couple weeks away from the weights didn't affect strength much.probably needed the rest.
Heavy Day
warm-up.... light flip snatch  65x10
hang snatch    115x3
hand pull-snatch  145x3
standing press  145x3
front squat      215x3
abs,grip

was capable of 2-3 additional reps on last set of all exercises, but thought it prudent to hang back initially due to the lengthy time off.


----------



## ballast (Jan 9, 2002)

1-9-02
Light Day:
Flip snatch  65x10
Hang Snatch  95x3
Hang Pull-Snatch  115x3
Standing Press  115x3
Front squat  165x3
Good Morning  95x8
Finished off with some grip work using Captains of Crush grippers.Entire workout took less than 25 minutes.


----------



## ballast (Jan 11, 2002)

1-11-02
Heavy Day
flip snatch      75x10
hang snatch  120x3
standing press  155x3
front squat        225x3
stiff-legged deadlift  185x8


----------



## ballast (Jan 19, 2002)

1-18-02
warm-up 
power clean and press 3x1 @ 165
front squat                   1x3 @ 235
stiff-legged deadlift      1x8 @ 205
abs,grip


----------

